# حل لإظهار أيقونة السيدي روم في حال اختفائها



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*حل لإظهار أيقونة السيدي روم في حال اختفائها*​ 


اذهب إلى ابدأ>تشغيل و اكتب regedit و هناك اذهب إلى:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

ثم اذهب إلى مفتاح cdrom و احذف القيم UpperFilters و/أو LowerFilters ثم اضغط على Winkey+Break ثم اذهب إلى تبويب الجهاز ثم إدارة الأجهزة ثم احذف إدخالات CD Device ثم أعد التشغيل.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

*معلومه مهمه


شكرا استاذ كليم​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

اخي مايكل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*هتنفع لو حصلت لحد
ثانكس كليمو على المعلومه​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

